# Plane Makes Crash Landing on Florida Beach, Kills Man and Injures Daughter



## SeaBreeze (Jul 28, 2014)

A plane crashed on a Florida beach yesterday, killing a man and injuring his daughter.  Talk about being in the wrong place at the wrong time.  http://www.tampabay.com/news/public...e-crash-on-fla-beach-1-dead-1-injured/2190353


----------



## Falcon (Jul 28, 2014)

Too bad the victims weren't more alert and ran when they saw the plane coming in.

The pilot did the best he could  in getting it down  JUST at the waterline.

 Sorry about the victims.


----------



## MrJim (Jul 28, 2014)

Yeah, heard about that. 

Fate really sucks sometimes.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 28, 2014)

Sometimes when I'm walking in the park, I'll see a low flying plane and wonder if it was having trouble and coming down, would I know which way to go to avoid it, and would I even be fast enough to get out of the way if I was sure of the location where it would hit.  I think even if you were aware, you may not be able to judge which way to go?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 28, 2014)

Gotta' stay away from that West coast, I keep telling people ... 

I'm not sure I'd be able to get out of the way in time if there were an airplane coming at me. I mean, I'm fast, but not THAT fast.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 29, 2014)

I read one report where police were watching or knew? Couldn't the police have cleared a section of beach? How much time between the declared emergency/failure and crash?


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 29, 2014)

Makes you wonder if the plane was gliding at that point (no sound) because if you could hear it, and see it coming, seems you could get out of the way.  I did live close to a small airport for the last few years, and lots of planes & helicopters came over our area often.  I've heard a few engines that didn't sound that healthy and wondered if they were going to crash.

None of us know when the time is going to be "ours", makes me want to work even harder at enjoying my life.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 29, 2014)

I believe the FAA rep said that the plane had lost power, so that would be like being hit by a glider - silent and deadly.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 29, 2014)

I probably won't go surfing today...


----------



## oldman (Jul 29, 2014)

I saw the footage of the accident for the first time on a TV station here in Florida. Our home is about an hour and a half north of this tragedy. As a form airline pilot, I did fly a few of these single engine recreational type aircraft and when they encounter engine failure they can become a death trap for someone. I have never been one to place blame on anyone else and I am not about to start now, so I will just leave it as being an accident. 

I saw pictures on TV of the man who was killed, a former combat soldier who served in Iraq, his wife and daughter. I thought the newscaster said that he was from Cuba or Puerto Rico. I also heard that the little girl is in critical condition and the wife was so traumatized by the accident that she had a heart attack. Such a beautiful family divided by such a horrible accident. My thoughts and prayers are with them.


----------



## kcvet (Jul 29, 2014)

I live east of KCI airport a ways and have jets landing and taking off so close i can see the passengers. some days no traffic at all. others their lined up one behind the other. as long as they don't drag their landing gear on my roof im ok with it


----------



## oldman (Jul 29, 2014)

kcvet said:


> I live east of KCI airport a ways and have jets landing and taking off so close i can see the passengers. some days no traffic at all. others their lined up one behind the other. as long as they don't drag their landing gear on my roof im ok with it



WOW!! That's pretty low. Isn't there a noise abatement program in effect?


----------



## kcvet (Jul 29, 2014)

oldman said:


> WOW!! That's pretty low. Isn't there a noise abatement program in effect?



I think its a law. I can hear them throttle back before getting here. landings are pretty much noise free. except for the cabin attendents who tell me to sit down


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 29, 2014)

kcvet said:


> I think its a law. I can hear them throttle back before getting here. landings are pretty much noise free. except for the cabin attendents who tell me to sit down



The biggest complaint I heard from people living near or next to a big airport is the residue jet fuel residue can leave depending on the wind and amount of rain.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 29, 2014)

very sad OM, survived Iraq only to be part of a freak accident while walking on his home beach


----------



## kcvet (Jul 29, 2014)

WhatInThe said:


> The biggest complaint I heard from people living near or next to a big airport is the residue jet fuel residue can leave depending on the wind and amount of rain.



im about 8 miles from the airport. ive not seen any. maybe if you live close in ???


----------



## kcvet (Jul 29, 2014)

how tragic


----------



## Pappy (Jul 29, 2014)

Just heard on the news that the little girl has died. So sad.


----------



## oldman (Jul 29, 2014)

OMG, I am so sorry to hear this news. I will continue to pray for the family. So sad.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 29, 2014)

kcvet said:


> im about 8 miles from the airport. ive not seen any. maybe if you live close in ???



I lived less than 10 miles south of an airport where the people west of the airport had most of the problems. Maybe it was the way the runways were laid out and approach/take off patterns. Could be winds. I will say most of the approaches and takeoffs were from the east & west. I'm thinking takeoff would be the 'dirtiest' thing a commercial jet could do.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 29, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Just heard on the news that the little girl has died. So sad.



I saw that. I'm surprised she made it as long as she did. I still can't believe some kind of warning or bull horn warning from any near by emergency response couldn't clear the beaches. They did say the pilot tried to land at the waters edge which is logical because that's the smoothest sand. Maybe it would've been safer to flatout ditch in shallow water. Maybe the pilot thought he could save the plane as well.


----------



## Mirabilis (Jul 29, 2014)

WhatInThe said:


> I read one report where police were watching or knew? Couldn't the police have cleared a section of beach? How much time between the declared emergency/failure and crash?



Exactly my thoughts.  Is a safe landing considered safe only for the pilot? or do we also consider wherever it is we are landing?  Hooray the pilot is alive but he landed on and killed 2 people.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 29, 2014)

They said that once the engine quit and the plane got lower the pilot had no control so couldn't do anything to avoid people. With the engine out the plane made no noise so people on the beach couldn't hear it.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm glad you gave this info rk because it started turning towards a lynching crowd for the pilot  I can't bring myself to believe anyone would think of saving their plane before people on a beach.  Pilots have to make that decision when they have people onboard I know  I don't know how those guys handle stress, or air traffic controllers, horrible job  Takes a special person imo.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 29, 2014)

My thing besides possible pilot negligence is that since a distress call went out at about 2:45 so how come local emergency response wasn't notified especially the Coast Guard or police boat patrols because just blowing their sirens would've alerted people. They say 911 was called immediately after crash so I guess that's the amount of time the pilot had to make decisions( distress call to 911 call).

http://www.tampabay.com/news/public...-injured-in-freak-plane-accident-near/2190360

Also reading comments on this article the poster archimedes near the bottom seems to have a pretty logical explanation of what could've happened. Several others also say the pilot should have had all eyes off the controls and on what was in front of him. They also said there is still some/limited control. They did say how easy a landing with lowered landing gear could've been a disaster for the plane-tipping over.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 29, 2014)

Breaking News. At least this pilot in Miami was able to safely land on a beach.

http://www.miamiherald.com/2014/07/29/4261071/small-plane-lands-on-sand-in-miami.html


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 29, 2014)

WhatInThe said:


> The biggest complaint I heard from people living near or next to a big airport is the residue jet fuel residue can leave depending on the wind and amount of rain.



Or the dreaded "blue ice" ...


----------



## kcvet (Jul 29, 2014)

lots of delays here last winter. with day time high around -15 and snow a lot of deicing over there


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 29, 2014)

Looks like the man's daughter died also from the crash...http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/second-beachgoer-9-dies-after-florida-airplane-crash-n167491


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 29, 2014)

This gets sadder and more infuriating by the day.

Apparently the pilot says he never saw the victims.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/pilot-crashed-florida-beach-victims/story?id=24765978

I realize this was a tragic accident but this pilot is rapidly losing benefit of the doubt.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 29, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Just heard on the news that the little girl has died. So sad.



Just saw your post about the girl Pappy, that is very sad.  There's so many small plane crashes, I'd really hesitate to ever fly in one.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 31, 2014)

Another small plane crash fatality in a parking lot in San Diego.

http://news.msn.com/us/plane-crashes-in-san-diego-parking-lot-1-dead

This pilot and passenger weren't as lucky as the beach landers. On the message boards many of amateur pilots seem to fear water landing as much as flat dry surface because there are greater chances of tipping( although the San Diego crash the plane apparently spun). This plane also clipped a building and hit a light pole then catching fire.


----------

